
The Eastland Disaster Killed More Passengers Than the Titanic and the Lusitania - bryanrasmussen
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/eastland-disaster-killed-more-passengers-titanic-and-lusitania-why-has-it-been-forgotten-180953146/
======
tomohawk
Regulation often has unintended consequences.

> The 1912 sinking of the Titanic gave rise to a "lifeboats-for-all" movement
> among international marine safety officials. In the United States, Congress
> passed a bill requiring lifeboats to accommodate 75 percent of a vessel's
> passengers, and in March, 1915, President Woodrow Wilson signed what became
> known as the LaFollette Seaman's Act.

> During the debate over the bill, the general manager of the Detroit &
> Cleveland Navigation Company had warned that some Great Lakes vessels, with
> their shallow drafts, "would turn 'turtle' if you attempted to navigate them
> with this additional weight on the upper decks." Too few legislators
> listened.

